# Ok, critique my coop!



## csbdr

So I finally finished my coop and run! The coop started out as an old maple king sized bed frame. The floor space came out around 6x6.5. I plan to make some panels to screw over the triangular vents in the winter, to keep drafts down. Is that a good idea? I have plenty of ventilation flowing under the eves, plus I can adjust the Windows if need be.

So before anyone says it, the heat lamp is securely wired and is going to be eliminated. Our nights are still cold here and the girls still prefer to be under the lamp. I have a sweeter heater coming but I'm not planning on heating at all until the temps are below zero. We get some nights in the - teens.

What do you all think about the gate? It's about 5 feet tall. We do live on the edge of woods in the northeast so have the typical assortment of 4 footed predators. Is it tall enough? We have no level ground at all so I fenced in a section of the yard. 6 inches of hardware cloth underneath, then patio pavers all around the outside periphery. Any suggestions? Critiques?


----------



## Nm156

Are the triangle vents screened off?


----------



## csbdr

Oh and the fence doesn't show up well but it's about 7 feet, the lower 2.5 feet are 1/2 inch hardware cloth. The upper remainder is chicken wire.


----------



## csbdr

Yes the vents have 1/4 inch hardware cloth as does the Windows


----------



## csbdr

Gate is also hardware cloth


----------



## csbdr

All the doors have the safety hook and eyes with the spring on them


----------



## kgb6days

I think it looks great! I'm amazed that it started off as a bed frame. You did a good job. I like all the ventilation - I believe that is one area I could improve on.


----------



## seminole wind

Beautiful!!! Looks very safe, which is what you need. Yes, I would have something more than a hook and eye.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sem, have you ever seen the hook and eye with a spring latch? We used it to keep the grands from falling off our 6 foot deck. They're very hard even for me to open.
Nice set up CSB!!


----------



## Nm156

.................


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Nm!!


----------



## csbdr

Thanks everyone! I did a lot of reading first. This is our first experience with chickens and so far has been a blast! I'm sitting in the run right now with my son watching the girls!


----------



## nannypattyrn

That sounds like us! Our coop is and part of the run and yard is under a huge oak tree. We sit out there a lot with a fire going. Our grown kids just roll their eyes..


----------



## dawg53

I really think you have a very nice set up. I have one, maybe two suggestions. I dont know if you have problems with mosquitos, flies or gnats where you live. These pests can go through 1/4" hardware cloth. Perhaps one layer of fine mesh window screen placed over the hardware cloth on the vents would go a long way in stopping bugs from getting at your birds, especially at night.
My second question is about the gate, at the bottom. It appears there is a gap at the bottom of the gate. Is there a "stop board" on the inside of the gate? Meaning you cant push the gate open inside the pen due to a board nailed into the posts at the bottom of the gate. Also, is there an apron of field fence or some type of wire fence buried at the gate entrance to prevent digging predators from getting inside the pen?


----------



## csbdr

Thanks for the suggestion. We do have mosquitos and black flies. I'll have to put up some screen I have. The gate has a stop board which is half buried, so there is 2 inches underground, and on the run side there are 2 patio pavers. Do you think that's enough or should I dig it out and put some hardware cloth deeper?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I honestly think that you either need to go deeper or have your wiring extend out a couple of feet to prevent dogs or other diggers from burrowing under. Two inches isn't deep enough. Our footing is at least a,foot under ground and we have the wiring buried 18 inches.


----------



## csbdr

Alright I think I can put down some extra hardware cloth down under the entry way. We have so many roots and rocks that going very deep posed some issues, which is why I also put the pavers around the perimeter in addition to putting wire into the ground. Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm sorry! I missed that you had wire buried already. You won't need to go deeper if you buried wire. We did all that before we put the wire up.
Our coop and run has a rock footing under the whole perimeter.


----------



## csbdr

The only place which doesn't have buried wire is right in front of the door, but I probably should do it there as well. I just have the door stop board but that's only down 2 inches


----------



## dawg53

csbdr said:


> The only place which doesn't have buried wire is right in front of the door, but I probably should do it there as well. I just have the door stop board but that's only down 2 inches


Yes, that's what I was referring to in my previous post. That will be your first line of defense if a predator tries digging through or under the door. The stop board is backup.


----------



## seminole wind

I have the same issue too. I have patio pavers under the gates. Gates are hard.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We did the pavers under the door as well, but it also has rocks buried under it deep.


----------



## csbdr

Well I'll be doing some alterations as we had our first invader last night. Dug under the fence even though we have buried wire. I think Ive decided to get the pick out and trench around right next to the wire, fill with 6-8 inches of concrete so it catches the bottom of the wire fence, all the way around. That should stop them at the fence. I'm also going to lay wire flat in front of the gate, put a 90 degree bend in it and staple to the stop board at the bottom and bury that under some gravel at the entry.


----------



## csbdr

BTW the coop was totally secure. Whatever it was didn't get in. I'm very happy with that! The girls were safe inside.


----------



## csbdr

Looks like whatever it was came back and tried to dig in the same place. Didn't get under. Today it will find concrete!! Nothing getting under that!


----------



## csbdr

Also attached wire to the ground in front of the gate and to the stop board. Will get a bucket of pea gravel to spread on top of it


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Do you know what it is?


----------



## csbdr

No. The dig wasn't big, but it did manage to dig up a carcass which we buried (bird my own dog killed) and ate that.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You ate it?!  Oops I read it wrong! Lok!


----------



## csbdr

Lol! Eeeewww!


----------



## seminole wind

I have 1 10 x 13 foot run covered entirely with hardware cloth. In fact the floor is entirely covered with hardware cloth with a bit of dirt on it. Nobody gets in! It was rat proof for about 4-5 years, but I don't know now .

Is the top of your pen open?


----------



## seminole wind

If you go away for the day in the summer it will be too hot to leave the chickens locked in the coop. If it were me, I would build a small totally enclosed pen with 4x4 inch posts in the corners. No chicken wire, all hardware cloth supported by 2x4's. Then maybe make another connected area if you want them to pick around a larger area. I hope you can make out the pen on this shed/coop here.


The second picture is all hardware cloth, but only one part is still standing. I took the rest down


----------



## csbdr

Good idea! I think I could get something like that going.


----------



## csbdr

I think my visitor may be a skunk. Drove up this afternoon and smelled skunk all over, and the girls were freaked out. They were all huddled up on their own inside the coop. Everything was secure but they sure were happy to see me!


----------



## seminole wind

I've never smelled skunk, LOL


----------



## csbdr

Sucker got my dog!


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got a skunk that lives somewhere close.I have found it in the coop with the chickens.It will eat the eggs but never bothers my chickens.They don't seem to be afraid of it.I have even gone in the coop and watch it eat until I found out they can do a back flip and spray you.My husband accidentally locked it up with the chickens.When I let them out for the day I found the skunk curled up and sleeping.Had a helluva time getting her out but she didn't bother the chickens.Someone once told me a skunk will keep the predators away.I always leave an egg or two for her.


----------



## zamora

seminolewind said:


> I've never smelled skunk, LOL


Lucky dog. Once you smell one, you will NEVER forget it.


----------



## mom2g3

I love it!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

My son stepped out on our front porch a very narrowly missed getting sprayed. So close that even when he changed clothes and went on to school that they sent him back home! My front door got hit and even after I cleaned and bleached, it had the green stain until I painted it!


----------



## seminole wind

wow. skunk problems too!


----------

